# Transfer Music from PC to iPhone



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello,

This question may sound silly but how do you people transfer a music file to your iphone via a pc with iTunes? I have searched the internet and found various ways but nothings worked so far...

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For my iPod Touch I just connect it, iTunes runs and syncs, which copies any new music files to the iPod Touch. An iPhone should work the same way. (My iPod Touch is registered or whatever is the proper term with iTunes on two of my PCs.)


----------



## AP2006 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I am using this software for my Windows pc and it works great:

http://www.copytrans.net/copytransmanager.php


----------

